# Tetra Help !!



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Okay i got a new tank a few days ago i put some wood and other stuff in there i already had this other thank that i kept some Glowlight tetras and persilla tetras in, i moved them out of this tank and put them in my new one. 

My new tank is about twice as big as the old one and a day after my tetras where in there they started to chaseing each other around and i didn't know if this was a signal if they where going to breed. But i have had all these tetras for about 6 months and they have never acted like this before if you could give me some advice i would be very grateful, thanks alot 

- Jonno


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, moving to a new tank often DOES make them breed, so that just might be what's happening. Otherwise, they may only be trying to reestablish the new pecking order for the new tank.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

okay thanks well i will keep a close eye on them


----------

